# Best rock/metal ballads?



## Applellial (Feb 19, 2011)

Hevay Metal and Rock bands prove themselves the most accomplished and proficient often by virtue of the sometimes fantastic ballads they pen. Who can forget Gary Moore's "Empty rooms", Journey's "Who's crying now?" or even Zep's "Going to California", or GnR's "November rain"?
So which are your favourite rock/metal ballads?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Everlong.

End of thread.

:lol:


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

life's a long song Tull
you'll never get to heaven It Bites
d'yer make 'er Zep


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

Gonna go with Hardcore, its still rock music anyways... :thumb:











Soooo much passion in those vocals


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

Catchy comedy Bette Midler Euro metal :lol:


----------



## Xabby (Feb 28, 2010)

Rainbow "Rainbow Eyes"
Journey "Kiss Me Softly", "Loved By You"
Kiss "Beth"
Joe Lynn Turner "Another You"


----------



## DJM1982 (Feb 14, 2011)

Alternative really but

Breaking the Habit - Linkin Park.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

poison-every rose has its thorn
gnr- estranged (one of the best songs ever IMO)
skid row- i remember you.
bon jovi- bed of roses.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

+1 November Rain!






Freebird by Lynyrd Skynyrd is a Classic. (later version with Allen and Stevie rippin' it up from 7 mins) :thumb:






For the heavier side:
Metallica had a few in their Ride the Lightning-MoP-Black Album Era (failing to check at work).






Also, Cemetary Gates by Pantera. One of the finer examples of the late Darrell Abbott's guitar work.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Going to California...a ballad? Please..............


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

quite like this one, even though theres no lyrics;






not really a ballad, but a classic none the less, always awesome to hear imo;


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Not their own song... but I think Faith No More's cover of "Easy" deserves an honourable mention:






Also, love or hate his latest ventures, Zakk Wylde (ex-Ozzy Guitarist) did a mean acoustic:






*BUT *, went to the iPod, and this sits top of the play count...


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

DJM1982 said:


> Alternative really but
> 
> Breaking the Habit - Linkin Park.


Good call :thumb:


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

An old fave not really metal but performed by one of the best rock bands ever:thumb:


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Gary Moore : Still got the blues
Y&T : Winds of Change/I Believe in You
Bon Jovi : These Days/Dry County/Always (endless list with BJ but I,m very biased)
Journey :Faithfully
Evanescence: My Immortal


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Idlewillkill said:


> Gonna go with Hardcore, its still rock music anyways... :thumb:
> 
> YouTube - MORE THAN LIFE - FEAR
> 
> ...


can't understand a word they're trying to sing tbh


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Without any hesitation

Aerosmith , I don't want to miss a thing


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

nickygixer-k5 said:


> An old fave not really metal but performed by one of the best rock bands ever:thumb:


Yes Sir! Bill Ward was a surprisingly good vocalist for this!


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

McClane said:


> Yes Sir! Bill Ward was a surprisingly good vocalist for this!


Yes he was and I was shocked when I first heard it but a refreshing change to have the drummer sing instead of mr osbourne:thumb:


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

GnR - Knockin' On Heavens Door
The Cult - Edie
Staind - Outside
Extreme - More Than Words


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Skid Row - 18 and life
Poison - Every Rose
Faster Pussycat - House of Pain
LA Guns - Cry no more/One way ticket
Cinderella - Long Cold Winter


Wolfsbane - Tears of a fool :lol: They did keep trying to write one hahahaha!


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

a few of my favourite slow/soft metal songs:

metallica - nothing else matters
slipknot - snuff and vermillion part 2
the used - on my own
36 crazyfists - the tide and its takers


----------

